# Full-Review of cellphone ...? Where..?



## kool (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi guys, where i can get full review of any cellphone like www.mobile-review.com gives with screenshots of all features of mobile phone. i want full review of these mobiles: Micromax Q5,

And when NOKIA C3 will launch yaar..??? GSMARENA says its coming in Q2 of year. Can i know what is d meaning of Q2..???


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 4, 2010)

Micromax Q5 are new phones..and it will take time for micromax on reviews..but I really hate there OS..java based.

You can find some useful post for this handset here :

```
*blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/micromax-q5-mobile-review/
```


```
*ld2.ciol.com/Gadgets/Mobiles-and-Smartphones/Micromax/1510/0/102753/Micromax-Q5fb.aspx
```

q2= Quarter 2 of an year...


----------



## soyab0007 (Jun 4, 2010)

go to www.gsmarena.com


----------



## hyde (Jun 5, 2010)

kool said:


> Hi guys, where i can get full review of any cellphone like www.mobile-review.com gives with screenshots of all features of mobile phone. i want full review of these mobiles: Micromax Q5,
> 
> And when NOKIA C3 will launch yaar..??? GSMARENA says its coming in Q2 of year. Can i know what is d meaning of Q2..???




Somewhere during or end of June 2010...


----------



## ITTechPerson (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi all, need to buy a touch ph under 8 - 8.5 k - pls advice the best (any brand)
I was lookng at corby touch, lg coockie / pep, nokia 5230/5235


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 15, 2010)

ITTechPerson said:


> Hi all, need to buy a touch ph under 8 - 8.5 k - pls advice the best (any brand)
> I was lookng at corby touch, lg coockie / pep, nokia 5230/5235



I think u should start a new thread on this..you will get more replies..5235 would be a good option...


----------

